# Technophile Eye Candy



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Denon AVR-5805*
Under the Hood
from Crutchfield


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Techophile Eye Candy*

*Denon AVR-5805MK2*
View from the Rear
from Crutchfield


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Techophile Eye Candy*

WOW that should cover most input and switching needs.
10x 170 watts but is that using ClassD amp sections?


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

This is my denon, i thought that was mad but the 5805 is extreme.

mine has 7x170 and its not class D, so i wont be surprised if the 5805 isnt as its even bigger.

not that i use the built in amps lol.

edd


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Man, that thing is enormous.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

_Four VCR inputs???_

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> _Four VCR inputs???_
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Exactly! How many people need 8 composite AND 8 S-video inputs.:scratch: They're all assignable anyway. Even on my 3806, I'd trade 3/4 of this rubbish for something really useful like two HDMI outputs, even if they both output the same signal.

Is it all really neccessary, or is it just techno willy waving?

Russell


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> _Four VCR inputs???_
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I use VCR inputs for things other than VCR(Velo DD15 and HTPC)

cheers


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

MACCA350 said:


> I use VCR inputs for things other than VCR(Velo DD15 and HTPC)


Natch. That's why you would expect to see other labeling designations - like "Video 1,” “Video 2” etc. **** we were VCR freaks – we had three S-VHS machines in our system at one point. Now we’re down to one, and it’s mainly back up for when the TIVO is recording two shows, so we can watch something else from our TV antenna. Or even record a third show. It was hard even then to find a component with that many VCR inputs – I’ve never seen one with four, and it especially makes no since at this point in time. :huh: 

Still – does anyone really have _eight_ video components???

And I’m dying to know why your sub is running through a VCR input...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Natch. That's why you would expect to see other labeling designations - like "Video 1,” “Video 2” etc. **** we were VCR freaks – we had three S-VHS machines in our system at one point. Now we’re down to one, and it’s mainly back up for when the TIVO is recording two shows, so we can watch something else from our TV antenna. Or even record a third show. It was hard even then to find a component with that many VCR inputs – I’ve never seen one with four, and it especially makes no since at this point in time. :huh:


Good point



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Still – does anyone really have _eight_ video components???


I have 7 at the moment, soon to be 8




Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> And I’m dying to know why your sub is running through a VCR input...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


For calibration it uses Video/L/R output

cheers


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is absolutely too many little holes to have to plug stuff in. Amazing!


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> That is absolutely too many little holes to have to plug stuff in. Amazing!


And look how tight together they are! It never fails that you need to unplug one of the RCA cable in the middle.......................and your cable are all bundled up neatly.

I wish that one day manufacturers of receivers would group together inputs in a way that they don't have to cross or weeve together. :doh:


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

A Nintendo, an XBox and a Playstation would take up three (VCR?) inputs. 

Good thing I only have one console...


----------

